

Treat Your Mind as You Would a Private Garden - davidedicillo
http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/07/06/treat-your-mind-as-you-would-a-private-garden/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1492519>

